# Venmo or Zelle ?



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

I have some younger customers ( residential) asking if I use either of these money transfer apps / systems. I don't, but times are a changing for sure. So, anyone use these? Or others like them? Pros, cons ?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm 36 and have never heard of either one...good luck


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Venmo is really easy to use.. once u sign up taking money is cake


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

I haven't accepted $$ with Zelle, but I did with Pop Money, which I think was its predecessor. I have sent $$ with both. It's easy, and your bank may have one or both built into your account.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Venmo is owned by Paypal....Just a slick name for the hipsters....They say it's free to use...But, like most everything there are fees buried in there...I would accept it...With a 5% upcharge to the 20-30 something too busy being self absorbed using it...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

scottr said:


> I have some younger customers ( residential) asking if I use either of these money transfer apps / systems. I don't, but times are a changing for sure. So, anyone use these? Or others like them? Pros, cons ?


I've been getting paid through Quickpay (Chase) from a few clients forma few years. If you have an account with one of the member banks its instant, if not, you register with Zelle. When Zelle was ClearXchange, it worked great, but it took up to 3 days. Zelle is kind of a cluster f**k. I even went as far as to open a Chase account just to receive payment and move money. Unfortunately, I can't register with Zelle, because I have a ClearXchange account. This is crazy, because ClearXchange notified me that as of Dec 13,my ClearXchange would be disabled and had to register with Zelle. End result, I got another payment through ClearXchange since then. Go figure.
Hopefully, they've worked out the bugs. 
I think if I weren't registered already with ClearXchange, Zelle would have worked fine.
Hope this helps.


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

Zelle wouldn't let me link my business account. Per there terms of service it's for people to people transfers not people to business.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

BIG said:


> Zelle wouldn't let me link my business account. Per there terms of service it's for people to people transfers not people to business.


A lot of glitches with zelle. Google zelle complaints.


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> A lot of glitches with zelle. Google zelle complaints.


I found it easier to just tell the client to mail a check or pay online from the link in the invoice with your credit card. If they still have trouble I have them store the card on file and I charge it when I send the invoice.


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the input everyone. Sounds like these systems need to develop more before I get involved.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

What's next??...A customer asking for you to take Bitcoin???....


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> What's next??...A customer asking for you to take Bitcoin???....


These arent crazy forms of payment.. literally they go on app.. click your name and send you whatever amount they want.once in your account you transfer to your bank. Extremely easy.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

scottr said:


> Thanks for all the input everyone. Sounds like these systems need to develop more before I get involved.


Venmo is easy.


----------

